

Ask HN: my website doesn't work in Opera (it works in Firefox,chrome,explorer)) - Vejita00

www.winteriscomming.com (just test domain name,i know it's wrong)<p>Don't know what to do to make it work with Opera.
Any help?
Thanks.<p>It's theme from themeforest, and it worked until I made some changes, but I can't remember what changes exactly.<p>EDIT: wow,just downloaded Opera at my workplace, and it works.Don't know what's the problem with Opera at my home (latest version)
======
TobbenTM
Seems to work OK in Opera here.

~~~
Vejita00
Thanks Tobben.Seems that something is wrong with my Opera at home.I will
reinstall it.

